# Little Miami pre pre spawn



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm relatively new to fishing the lmr. I can't quite seem to hook up with one yet. I have some good areas to fish on the lmr, but I'm not gettin the bites... any tips on lures and presentation from you veterans out there would be greatly appreciated. Thanks y'all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

An inline spinner is an easy lure to have success with. It’s more of a numbers bait than a big fish bait. Try that until you figure out a pattern.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jighead and twister tail I couldn't begine to count the number of smallies I've caught in rivers and creeks with the simplest rig like that and it's not just a numbers rig it will catch Bigguns too


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Jighead and twister tail I couldn't begine to count the number of smallies I've caught in rivers and creeks with the simplest rig like that and it's not just a numbers rig it will catch Bigguns too


Any certain colors that work better than others?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pink and chartreuse is always good along with black


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I've had better luck with "Joe's flies " spinners than roostertails. Not on that river, but Sallie fishing. Seem to spin better at slower retrieve. Get one and try it out if you don't have one. You'll like it!


----------

